# API geographische Koordinaten



## Bongo (16. Apr 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich suche eine API, mit der ich berechnen kann, ob eine bestimmte geographische Koordinate in einem bestimmten geographischen Polygon liegt.

Beispiel:
Ich habe ein Polygon von Köln, und will wissen, ob eine Koordinate in Köln ist.

Gefunden habe ich bisher:
GeoTools - Home
GeoAPI -

Aber das verstehe ich nicht, da ich noch blutiger Java Anfänger bin.
Beispiele oder zumindest konkrete Klassen die ich verwenden könnte, wären super.

Vielen Dank,
Tobias


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Apr 2009)

Bongo hat gesagt.:


> mit der ich berechnen kann, ob eine bestimmte geographische Koordinate in einem bestimmten geographischen Polygon liegt.



Hääh???  :shock:



Bongo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ein Polygon von Köln, und will wissen, ob eine Koordinate in Köln ist.



Was verstehst du unter _ein Polygon von Köln_ oder _ob eine Koordinate in Köln ist_ :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2009)

Polygon:

```
-----------
\          |
 \         /
  ---------
```

drin:

```
-----------
\   .      |
 \         /
  ---------
```

nicht drin:

```
-----------
\          |  .
 \         /
  ---------
```


----------



## Bongo (16. Apr 2009)

Hihi, Danke für die ausführliche Zeichnung. Genau das meine ich. Halt nur mit Geo-Koordinaten. Das Format der Koordinaten ist mir egal.


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Apr 2009)

*LOL!!!*

Ahh! Jetzt ist alles klar! 

@Bongo: Kenne keine dementsprechende API. ;(


----------



## E.G.O. (16. Apr 2009)

weiß ja nich, ob ich das jetz richtig verstehe, aber wofür ne API?
sieht aus wie 4 Punkte die ein Viereck bilden und ein Punkt der entweder darin oder nicht darin liegt, wenn's so iss, na dann einfach hübsch alles miteinander vergleichen,
was heißt, Punkt-Koordinaten müssen sich innerhalb von vorgegebenen Grenzen befinden (Viereckspunkte)!!????


----------



## Gast2 (16. Apr 2009)

Moin,




			
				E.G.O. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [Vierreck]



ein Polygon ist ein N-Eck wobei N größer als 4 ist ... damit wird es nicht mehr so einfach



hand, mogel





SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> drin:
> 
> ```
> -----------
> ...


ich behaupte das Gegenteil :rtfm:


----------



## Bongo (16. Apr 2009)

Naja, eine API wär schon extrem gut, da von Hand ein Polygon zeichnen zwar irgendwie geht, aber dort zum Beispiel nicht die Erdkrümmung mit einbezogen wird.
Da wäre etwas fertiges schon extrem Sinnvoll.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2009)

wie jetzt, eben gings noch um Koordinatenberechnung, wobei ich nun auch merke, dass es so klingt, als hättest du die Daten bereits vorliegen,
und auf einmal ist das Thema Zeichnen, gar mit Erdkrümmung, also wohl die halbe Erde in 3D?!


----------



## Bongo (16. Apr 2009)

Nein nein, es geht mir um eine Konsolenanwendung.
Ich versuch das noch mal genau zu beschreiben:

Ich habe die geografischen Eckpunkte eines bestimmten Bereichs der Erde vorliegen. Nun will ich wissen, ob eine bestimme Koordinate in diesem Bereich liegt oder nicht.

Beispiel: Ich habe die Koordinaten von der Kölner Innenstadt. Nun möchte ich wissen, ob eine bestimmte Koordinate die ich vorliegen habe, in der Kölner Innenstadt liegen oder nicht.

Bei "Polygonen" wie die Kölner Innenstadt ist die Erdkrümmung nicht wichtig. Aber wenn ich größere Polygone wie Deutschland habe, hat die Erdkümmung sehr wohl Einfluss auf die Genauigkeit der Koordinaten. 

Siehe:
OpenGeoDb - freie Geokoordinaten-Datenbank nach Orten und PLZs - FAQEntfernung


----------

